# Dingo Info!



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 11, 2011)

Want to get a dingo i realise i need a special permit in victoria etc, wondering if anyone keeps them? cons/positives? price? and if anyone knows the best way to go about getting one. Seem to be having alot of trouble locating a breeder. Also wouldn't mind being pmed a link to a forum for dingo's google wasnt much help have done a bit of research over the past few months so i realise what im getting myself into.


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2011)

They dont bark and have cool teeth. They arnt as domesticated as other dogs so need an owner that knows what they are doing and definately not a dog that can be allowed to be dominant. Im pretty sure there are a few people breeding them but they are a declared pest in Qld so are illegal to keep here so i have never looked into it.

They also steal babies :lol: (jokes)


----------



## Torah (Apr 11, 2011)

Nowra wildlife park know EVERYTHING about Dingoes , good place to start for info I reakon, try Trent !


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 11, 2011)

chris humphrey from wild action has them he is in vic


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 11, 2011)

This is a thread from a little while ago, if you haven't seen it -

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/dingoes-144588/

We had one. Best dog I ever owned


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Torah/Tassie will look into it!
Yeah shellfisch was browsing it before i made this topic =) just want a bit more info like prices as well as some contact details -)


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 11, 2011)

They are stunning! My yard isn't big enough for one, plus I'd have an uphill battle with the missus :lol: The tigers and blacksnakes are one thing, but supposedly this is a new level up entirely  I've PMed you.

For godsakes if you get one, I'd love to see some pics!


----------



## trader (Apr 11, 2011)

Chris advertised 2 Dingo pups on *The HerpTrader* last August...absolutely adorable photos with the ad too! 

You might enjoy watching his 13 episode show, 6:30PM Sunday evenings, on ABC. I believe we just watched episode 4?? He spoke about them (and showed them) in one of the recent episodes.

abc2 reptile show - Aussie Pythons & Snakes


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 11, 2011)

yep no4 was about the dingos and the pups he also went to a breeder to look at pups that was in vic too hope this helps


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 11, 2011)

I did alot of research into Dingoes a few years ago because i was tinking that i might want one. I decided that they are not good companion animals.

They are essentially a wolf. You need to be with them everyday especially when they are pups otherwise they return to being a wild animal. 

And they do weird things that dogs don't do. Like climbing trees, sleeping up high (like on tops of cupboards) and yodelling.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 11, 2011)

u need to have 3m fences and chris had one scale it on one of his shows


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 11, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> They are stunning! My yard isn't big enough for one, plus I'd have an uphill battle with the missus :lol: The tigers and blacksnakes are one thing, but supposedly this is a new level up entirely  I've PMed you.
> 
> For godsakes if you get one, I'd love to see some pics!


 
Thanks for that Luke, will let you know how i go tomorrow =)



trader said:


> Chris advertised 2 Dingo pups on *The HerpTrader* last August...absolutely adorable photos with the ad too!
> 
> You might enjoy watching his 13 episode show, 6:30PM Sunday evenings, on ABC. I believe we just watched episode 4?? He spoke about them (and showed them) in one of the recent episodes.
> 
> abc2 reptile show - Aussie Pythons & Snakes



Dont suppose you remember the price roughly? Im really not sure on prices as i've had people say $250 and others say $1,000 i realise it depends on how pure they are etc however from my understanding the only 100% pure reside in fraser island.



waruikazi said:


> I did alot of research into Dingoes a few years ago because i was tinking that i might want one. I decided that they are not good companion animals.
> 
> They are essentially a wolf. You need to be with them everyday especially when they are pups otherwise they return to being a wild animal.
> 
> And they do weird things that dogs don't do. Like climbing trees, sleeping up high (like on tops of cupboards) and yodelling.



Yeah i've heard that as well Gordo, luckily im at uni for the next 5-6 years so i have an abundance of time to spend with it, also live a distance away from Melbourne so live on an just over an acre which while not great is acceptable.



Tassie97 said:


> u need to have 3m fences and chris had one scale it on one of his shows


 
Possibly the only issue i have, currently have 6 1/2 foot fence (just over 2 metres).


----------



## trader (Apr 11, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Dont suppose you remember the price roughly?



asking price was $1500 each.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Oct 28, 2011)

Tried the lady you gave me moose and the number someone else gave me, seems im out of luck =/. I dont really care if i have to travel interstate to find one but if anyone has any contacts to pure bred alpine dingoes please let me know! otherwise its onto the waiting list for next August .


----------



## Heelssss (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi southern forest drag, your correct the only 100% pure breed are located in fraser island. I worked there for 2 years and as *waruikazi* said they need lots of me time they can be trained and be domesticated, require much more effort, time and dedication than other breeds of dogs. Dingoes are a wild breed and have different needs and behaviour which require specialised care and handling. Its amazing how intellegent they are, the 5 star restort on the island has to consistently be changing fencing etc cause they work there way around it. ESPECIALLY if there are bins close by. Also,It is illegal to have a dingo as a pet in South Australia, Queensland and Tasmania. Victoria and the Northern Territory require dingo owners to have a special permit. Only New South Wales and Western Australia allow dingoes as pets without a license. Hope this has helped a bit


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah cheers mate, have researched them for the last year or so and its taken me that long to really work out all the pros and cons however i have alot of time on my hands, i live in a isolated area with correct fencing and ill be in the country i dont plan on going anywhere (tied down with uni commitments). There really isn't any reason for me not to give it a go.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm at work at the Nowra wildlife park tomorrow, I'll ask Nick and Trent if they have any contacts


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Oct 28, 2011)

Cheers mate, greatly appreciated. Looking for as close as i can get to pure alpine dingoes.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 24, 2012)

Still looking if anyone knows anyone please PM me!


----------



## Timmeh103 (Feb 24, 2012)

We have a pack who live on our mountain in one of our caves! Come for a drive up to QLD and you can steal a pup if you want? It would be aweful fun trying to take one 

^jks^


----------



## JS974 (Feb 25, 2012)

My fathers got some, I'll ask him who he got them off next time I speak to him, but from memory they where only a couple of hundred dollars each, they basically don't have a lot of value.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 25, 2012)

Would really appreciate it! yeah i don't care how much value they hold Im not looking to breed them.


----------



## Niall (Feb 25, 2012)

There are a few 2-3 year old Females in the Perth area that need new homes.
I was going to go get one of them, since they are PB alpines but I am waiting on when the puppies become available end of June/July.
They are so smart and are known to smile and laugh, People with Dingos will know what I mean by that


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't really help you, but one of the guys I used to work with was a linehaul truckie, he had a couple of dingoes. He said they're amazing animals, and very challenging. His exact words were "exactly like a dog, except completely different."


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 17, 2012)

Still trying to find a pup! right now is the perfect time so if anyone knows anyone i would kill for a PM, ive had 2 PMS however 1 person doesn't breed them anymore and another changed the number!


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jul 17, 2012)

There are also some advertised on gumtree for $400 each in Newcastle. And there are 'pure' dingoes on the mainland. They have to be DNA tested as 'pure' though. If you buy a dingo it should have papers. If it doesn't you can get it DNA tested and if it is purebred, you can get papers for it. Hope that helps. And if you get one, make sure you socialise it. Expose it to dogs, cats, cars, people, places. And NEVER walk it out the gate. Put it in the car and drive it somewhere, then walk it. This will stop it wandering (hopefully) as it will associate your yard as its territory. And FYI, a dingo can jump/escape from just about anything if they set there mind to it. Your in for some fun! They make very loyal friends, but may eat your visitors faces off.  Good luck.

DINGOES - Sandy coloured | Dogs & Puppies | Gumtree Australia Newcastle Area - Newcastle 2300


----------

